# UK assistance.



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these guys in Rutherglen?

They have the work to fix my Audi through my insurance.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sack that get an approved Audi bodyshop to do it, you have the right to do so. :thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ive passed the Rutherglen body shop, but have never dealt with them. I have dealt with Rugby depot quite a few years ago. Very good repair was done to the Bmw I had at the time.
There is a very good Audi bodyshop in Hillington Ind Estate.

Steve


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I will NEVER,EVER, let any future insurance company put my car into a "private garage" for repairs again.
my car was in at bridgeton car repair centre, **** me it was awful.

For such a nice car like yours I would strongly recommend you tell your insurance company you want it going to Audi, not the "nearest approved repairer".


----------



## Bigjacko (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know if I can ask for it to be moved now. They haven't hung about. The car was on a ramp and stripped today:doublesho


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

My mate had a car stripped down, he told the insurance he had heard bad things about the company and they agreed to move it.
Don't go to a main dealer either, most are crap with paint or sub it to equally poor places.

Ask around and get a good independent with a decent reputation, someone who has paint as their main business and doesn't flog cars and do it as a sideline


----------



## aiky007 (May 16, 2009)

Al :wave:

Why don't you try steve walkers paintshop in bathgate audi vw approved and i've used them before done a great job i would highly recommend them:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

You can choose the bodyshop but insurance wont guarantee the paint work,but i guess a good bodyshop should have good aftersales should anything occur


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

The good thing about glasgow Audi is they dont repair bumpers etc etc they just replace them and the replacements come pre painted from audi!


----------



## Stewarty (Jul 27, 2009)

Glasgow Audi will undertake any type of paint repair. Parts do not come painted, they arrive unprepared. They have the contract to repair Strathclyde Police's fleet as well.

I served my mechanical apprenticeship with Audi Glasgow, as part of my apprenticeship I had to work doing PDI at the bodyshop (new cars are delivered there).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewarty said:


> Glasgow Audi will undertake any type of paint repair. Parts do not come painted, they arrive unprepared. They have the contract to repair Strathclyde Police's fleet as well.
> 
> I served my mechanical apprenticeship with Audi Glasgow, as part of my apprenticeship I had to work doing PDI at the bodyshop (new cars are delivered there).


so why do they replace bumpers with a slight scuff in them etc etc? My local bodyshop got a full new shape s3 kit from them due to minor scuffs int he bunmper.


----------



## Stewarty (Jul 27, 2009)

Markatr said:


> so why do they replace bumpers with a slight scuff in them etc etc? My local bodyshop got a full new shape s3 kit from them due to minor scuffs int he bunmper.


I have no idea mate, just know that I've prepared and painted a good few brand new cars bumpers that have been damaged due to it being beyond repair. I'll definately have a look into it though! :thumb:


----------

